# My wife Catlin and Paco



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Those are awesome photos! Great job and beautiful golden.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I always LOVE your photos! I just ordered a new Sigma 300mm lens in hopes of improving the quality in my shots!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



jwemt81 said:


> I always LOVE your photos! I just ordered a new Sigma 300mm lens in hopes of improving the quality in my shots!


My wife made these pictures  which sigma lens do you mean. I really like sigma. I own the 150 macro and maybe want to buy the 500 f4,5.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

rik said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> My wife made these pictures  which sigma lens do you mean. I really like sigma. I own the 150 macro and maybe want to buy the 500 f4,5.


I just ordered the Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 SLD DG Macro Lens with built in motor. I know a couple of people who have that lens and their shots are amazing. Mine was just shipped today and I'm so excited to get it and start playing! :bowl:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> I just ordered the Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 SLD DG Macro Lens with built in motor. I know a couple of people who have that lens and their shots are amazing. Mine was just shipped today and I'm so excited to get it and start playing! :bowl:


That is a beautiful lens. That built in motor is just great. Not because it is silent but because it can focus really fast. For action shots this is a wonderful lens.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

rik said:


> That is a beautiful lens. That built in motor is just great. Not because it is silent but because it can focus really fast. For action shots this is a wonderful lens.


That's really good to know! I must have looked at about 500 sample photos taken with that lens before I decided to go ahead and buy it! :bowl:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You and your wife share a great talent for photography!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

i'm sure Paco is part otter, love the serious shot


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She took some beautiful pictures. And that one of her and Paco is stunning.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are really beautiful photos. Paco makes for an excellent subject also.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



davebeech said:


> i'm sure Paco is part otter, love the serious shot




Thanks Dave, Catlin used the d200. Did you sell yours when you bought the d90 ?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

rik said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, didn't sell the d200, I wouldn't get no where near what I paid for it, and besides I still love the camera


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Catlin is beautiful and the 1st pic of Paco looks as if he's erupting from the water, what a great capture she got!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

moverking said:


> Catlin is beautiful and the 1st pic of Paco looks as if he's erupting from the water, what a great capture she got!


Thank you Maribeth 
(I like the poem in your signature)


----------

